# homemade router lather



## dennismaurice (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I am Dennis from nindiri, nicaragua.I am industrial engineer and my hobby is built wood furniture,fact a have a small workshop.I need the plans of a router lathe.If somebody can help me,please.chao


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Dennis, Welcome.
You will find one in the issue of the January 2011 ShopNotes Vol. 20 Issue 115

ShopNotes Magazine - Router Milling Machine Video - Video Online Extra

ShopNotes Magazine - Online Extras - Videos, Patterns, Techniques


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## dennismaurice (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi James, very good video and pattern! Tanks.Tomorrow begins with the construction.
Dennis
Nicaragua.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The gear patterns in the Shopnotes magazine for this project do not always print out correctly and will cause build tolerance errors. If you contact Shopnotes and ask for prints of these gear patterns they will send accurately printed copies of them out to you. There is also a Q&A list that they send out with the prints. They will save you a lot of time and trouble. Stick to building the frame and carriage until you receive the prints from them.

Charley


----------



## Limo (Jan 1, 2010)

If you can get the book Router Magic by Bill Hylton, there is plans for a router lathe towards the end of the book. They use bicycle sprockets and chain.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Or you can just buy one off eBay for about 50.oo 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313#ptm370550209040
===


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Or you can just buy one off eBay for about 50.oo
> 
> ...



THATS what that thing is for?

I saw that last week.

Theres also a current drum making movement that I'm part of and if you do a search for "koko jig" it will bring you to drumtowne.

It's a router lathe that allows for routing inside and outsides of drum shells.

Many people have devised their own version to accomplish the same task or various other like doing inlay work or cutting down edges flat and square.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

woodentoolcompany's Channel - YouTube

I have seen several on YouTube. On something like his, I would like a plexi hood (in case the bit breaks), but he appears to be using what is available to him.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Limo said:


> If you can get the book Router Magic by Bill Hylton, there is plans for a router lathe towards the end of the book. They use bicycle sprockets and chain.


I found it for free using Google & "router magic by bill hylton pdf"

I can not post a link yet...


----------



## Absinthe (Nov 8, 2011)

Wouldn't that constitute a copyright violation?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you are talking about the Craftsman I don't think they would care ,they don't make them or sale them anymore 

==



Absinthe said:


> Wouldn't that constitute a copyright violation?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

They go for upwards of $200 on the bay, for in the box.
I found one at a garage sale for $5, with no box.


----------



## Absinthe (Nov 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are talking about the Craftsman I don't think they would care ,they don't make them or sale them anymore
> 
> ==


I was referring to the post http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/30612-homemade-router-lather.html#post253287


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Any one know how I can obtain a copy of shop note 115 with that machine in it?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

John...

this what you are lookin' for?

ShopNotes Magazine - Milling Machine Patterns and Setup - Extra


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Is that everything I would need to build this machine? I might give it a whack, but it would only be a couple hours a day I could devote to the build.


----------



## M_D_Anderson (Nov 11, 2011)

jlord said:


> Hi Dennis, Welcome.
> You will find one in the issue of the January 2011 ShopNotes Vol. 20 Issue 115


That machine is becoming my nemasis. :dance3: I want to build it so bad. :moil: But can't find the instructions. It looks so simple but yet above my ability. :nhl_checking: I love watching the videos.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This sounds like it might make a great on line community build project. Someone with the complete plans could go over one part a week. So any one who struggles would be able to under stand fully. Also it would give everyone a chance to obtain the materials they need. Stand by till next week for the next episode.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

*Shopnotes issue 115*

I down loaded the shopnotes issue PDF file from the following:

Download SN-115-2011-01.pdf for free on uploading.com

John


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

*Issue 115 - Router milling machine*

For those interested, below is the response I received from ShopNotes.

John


The January 2011 issue 115 of ShopNotes is available to purchase. It would be $6.95 plus $2.00 shipping. You can order by phone at 866-553-7514 Monday - Friday 8-5 CT.


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

The correct issue for the spiral router jig is December, 2010.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi friend,I can find the the pattern plans and video of it working but I can't find the plans for the whole carriage
build,can you help out on this please,or anybody on the forum can help please, MAC.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

I have info on the plans. The file is too big for the forum. PM me.

John K


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*routerlathe*



dennismaurice said:


> Hi, I am Dennis from Nindiri, Nicaragua.I am industrial engineer and my hobby is built wood furniture,fact a have a small workshop.I need the plans of a router lathe.If somebody can help me,please.chao


Hi Dennis,Welcome, I'm also a new member and would like to build the Routerlathe
A new friend on this forum helped me out as you were,but I now find the gear plans were a little wrong and they have been amended, if you have the new amended gear plans I would like to have a copy E/Mld. to me please,I contacted Shopnotes but they want 12 dollars postage and I would have to pay duties in the U.K.
plus it would take some time for them to get here,my E/ml. add is,

[email protected] 
Thanks for looking, MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*Acme rod*

Hi everybody,

does any one know if I use 1"steel stud rod as the carriage rod on the router milling machine as opposed to1" Acme rod, 55.1/4"long,which here in the U.K.is so very expensive and very difficult to get the cut length, I know the steel stud rod threads are a bit rough but can be smoothed,also that the gears make the turns,any info would help,I've cut most all the gears and accumulated most of the other materials but I'm stuck on the rod. MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Dennis and welcome,did you get the amended plans for the router lather,also a wee question as you are an engineer, in the plans it states the carriage steel shaft/rod to be 1"that seems a bit heavy to me, in your opinion do you think a 1/2"dia. rod would be sufficient for the job,also that is just ordinary steel stud rod that cleans up realy well and nuts run on it no problem,please let me have your view , MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Anniekirk,another question for you,in the router lather plans it states the carriage shaft /rod to be 1"that seem rather overkill to me,seeming as the gears dictate the speed /travel.do you think a 1/2"steel threaded rod would suffice,I have a small piece of that and the threads cleaned up a treat ,nuts run up and down no problem,what do you think,or am I missing something here,thanks, MAC.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Mac, David,

Try it.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello John,I'm building the router lather and a niggling doubt has crept in,in the drive disk on the headstock it shows two pins,I think this might cause binding /seize up as the stock is turned,do you have any ideas on this,this is open to anyone with any ideas how to get around this,thanks MAC.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

And tapering i should have added


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Mac. David,

Sorry, I don't have any ideas.

John


----------



## Trini (Aug 8, 2012)

MACswag said:


> Hello John,I'm building the router lather and a niggling doubt has crept in,in the drive disk on the headstock it shows two pins,I think this might cause binding /seize up as the stock is turned,do you have any ideas on this,this is open to anyone with any ideas how to get around this,thanks MAC.



Mac, for the headchuck you do *need* the two pins. The binding/seize up as you perceive is actually what you need to turn the stock. Without it, the stock would not turn, or if it happens to turn, there would be slippage.
The tailchuck only requires one pin, dead centre.
Remember, the drive (manual or motorised) powers and cranks the headchuck.

Regards.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Linux! Sorry, but that one is no longer open! You can make links to the information You have, It might still be out there.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Router Lathe / Milling Machine*

After weeks / months of searching I think I have finally found, in this thread, what I envisaged in my imagination.
Thanks to all you guys who have provided links and advice, I can't wait to get started, just wish the UK weather would warm up = b' cold !!

:thank_you2::thank_you2:


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

Go to the thread entitled ROUTER TURNING in which I have addressed your concerns about the pin method of workpiece driving.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hutzul said:


> After weeks / months of searching I think I have finally found, in this thread, what I envisaged in my imagination.
> Thanks to all you guys who have provided links and advice, I can't wait to get started, just wish the UK weather would warm up = b' cold !!
> 
> :thank_you2::thank_you2:


Hi Hutzul and welcome,I'm also in the U.K. I can't see your other post anywhere,are you referring to the Shop Notes router milling machine self build,if so have you got all the info.there is a train of thought from one very technical savvy member that it won't work as the two point headstock drive can't possibly work on tapering ,
well I think the people at Shop Notes who entered this in the MAG.would have checked that out before publishing the plans and video demo.I have owned a Legacy Revo and it worked on the same principle,mainly that you lowered or raised the tail-stock to suit what you wanted to do,and I turned out many lovely products from that ,so,don't be disheartened by anything you read from a wise head so to speak,I've nearly finished making and assembling all the gears and bits and hope to postt a photo when I'm up and running, MAC.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Router Lathe / Milling Machine*



MACswag said:


> Hi Hutzul and welcome,I'm also in the U.K. I can't see your other post anywhere,are you referring to the Shop Notes router milling machine self build,if so have you got all the info.there is a train of thought from one very technical savvy member that it won't work as the two point headstock drive can't possibly work on tapering ,
> well I think the people at Shop Notes who entered this in the MAG.would have checked that out before publishing the plans and video demo.I have owned a Legacy Revo and it worked on the same principle,mainly that you lowered or raised the tail-stock to suit what you wanted to do,and I turned out many lovely products from that ,so,don't be disheartened by anything you read from a wise head so to speak,I've nearly finished making and assembling all the gears and bits and hope to postt a photo when I'm up and running, MAC.


Hi Mac, yes it's the Shop Notes router milling machine self build, which I think is one of the best I have ever seen.
Re: the 2 pin headstock drive not working on tapers; I would guess that if the drive mounting is shimmed out slightly to incline upwards a few degrees, this would be resolved.
I've just salvaged some plywood offcuts from a skip haha which should suffice for my gears, & just got some pva glue from Asda (86 pence) to stick the pattern to the wood, though I may use contact adhesive yet.
I am planning to use either aluminium or copper tubing for the router table supports, but am steering towards copper so I can support the rail midpoint with a simple adjuster (soldered to the side) to prevent sag.
The prototype will be smallish, perhaps 39" long, and 15" ish high, just to get the basics tested. 
I will be going for an adjustable height tailstock, so tapered spindles should be no problem.
I've not heard of a 'Legacy Revolution' until I saw your post, but that's why I love these forums, always learning new ideas etc.
Cannot wait to see your posts and photos, Good Luck !!:yes4:


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Hutzul, just read your post, good luck with your build it is a wee bit complicated but if you take your time it's fun, I'm building mine with all the old PLY and MDF from my other shed, It's amazing how much you accrue over the years,bearings,bolts nuts,drills,tools of every description that seemed a good idea at the time,just using it all up also saves me giving it to B&Q, MAC.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Uploads are great*



brucenelson said:


> Go to the thread entitled ROUTER TURNING in which I have addressed your concerns about the pin method of workpiece driving.


Wow !! Just been checking your router turning machine, Fantastic !!

Trying to make one soon, just trying to decide whether to go your route, or simplify it like the old trend router lathe/ Sears Craftsman Lathe. Oh, decisions decisions, where's the aspirin ?

Many thanks for sharing Bruce, you too Mac:dance3:


----------

